

SurveyMonkey Acquired by Private Equity Firms - viggity
http://www.nwinnovation.com/surveymonkey_acquired_by_private_equity_firms/s-0021175.html

======
ScottWhigham
Hmmmm - is this a good thing or a bad thing? PE firms aren't generally ones to
step in and take over something like this, are they?

~~~
mattmcknight
It seems like it's just an oddly worded item, Bain Capital Ventures is in the
team and the new CEO was entrepreneur in residence at Benchmark. It's almost
like they are converting from a bootstrapped model to a VC model 10 years into
the business.

